# Cleaning cables



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a sectional Root 66 Not a bad machine. I try to take care of the cables the best I know how. I always have a rag and wipe it off as I pull it back the cable. When I have some roots or what ever else I pull back stuck in cable I take a screw driver and dig it out. But I really don't know how to get grease out? Is there someting I can soak the cables in that will eat the grease off and not harm the cables? (It would be nice if it smelled good to.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Take it to the car was and use their pressure wand to blast it off.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

If you stock bio clean or similar product ..after pressure wash spray some on


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll sometimes clean my cables with Simple Green and then oil them with motor oil or trans. fluid. They're both cheaper than Snake Oil and I think they work just as well.

The car wash is a good idea. If you have access to a hot high pressure washer that might even be better.





Paul


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I just drink a lot of Ice coffee and pee on them :jester: J/k Car wash. Whipe with motor oil works good.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

went to car wash sprayed off the cables even washed the truck.:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ater I clear the stoppage, I run hot water down the drain to clean the cables, then pull them back out.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I do the same thing GJ.

But when you have to pull apart a kitchen P-Trap to clean the greasy drain there is no way to run the water with out making a huge mess. :whistling2:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> I do the same thing GJ.
> 
> But when you have to pull apart a kitchen P-Trap to clean the greasy drain there is no way to run the water with out making a huge mess. :whistling2:


 
He never said he didn't make a huge mess. 


I do the hot water thing too. Especially if I'm doing a k/s from a cleanout. Getting that grease off is my number one concern after the line is clear. I don't roll with enough pine tree fresheners to deal with a funky cable.






Paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3KP said:


> I have a sectional Root 66 Not a bad machine. I try to take care of the cables the best I know how. I always have a rag and wipe it off as I pull it back the cable. When I have some roots or what ever else I pull back stuck in cable I take a screw driver and dig it out. But I really don't know how to get grease out? Is there someting I can soak the cables in that will eat the grease off and not harm the cables? (It would be nice if it smelled good to.


I have the same machine man. I took her apart, and gave her a real good cleaning. I greased her, I oiled her. This makes for smooth entry and exiting of my nice long cable.:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

3KP said:


> I do the same thing GJ.
> 
> But when you have to pull apart a kitchen P-Trap to clean the greasy drain there is no way to run the water with out making a huge mess. :whistling2:


Maybe, maybe not
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/undersink-drain-contraption-728/


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

stillaround said:


> If you stock bio clean or similar product ..after pressure wash spray some on


 
:thumbup: Could not agree more, I have done this before


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Maybe, maybe not
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/undersink-drain-contraption-728/


Hey guys on my blog I have a contraption. It's been on here a while but we continue to get new members. Some have not seen it I'm sure.
But it works beautiful when a black ***** kitchen drain must be jetted.

Here is the link 
http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools.html

Click around there's a couple of pages on tools. Or anything else!

There is a new line in my signature click on that "Der next day vas"


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

k60 here. i wash cables at car wash. rinse with water wax combo. cables don't rust. use aerosol graphite lock lube on ends. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

to be honest with you guys, i never wash my cable down,i just feed the cable back into the drum and call it the night.
My sewer cable for the most part would last a year or so:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you guys use a sectional 5/8" cable to clear a kitchen sink line, this is what I do. After I run the rod through the line I run it till the coupling of the cable is right up to the trap adapter, disconnect the cable leaving all the dirty cable in the line, reassemble the trap, run plenty of hot water, remove trap and remove clean cable.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I run my 50' 1/4 cable thru strainer and run cold water until line opens then hot water to was off cable on my LITTLE ROOSTER gorlitx machine on my big machines I run plenty of hot water thru line inside house after opening line thru cleanout, marine grease on feeder nipples, wd 40 on cable and machine, sometimes I change my general jetter over to pressue washer to really clean up after esp bad jobs


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Man, I don't think I you could pay me enough money to rod a kitchen sink drain with a sectional. Too much work and too much mess.


----------

